# ASME 31.3 Piping Process Training Course



## خلدون سليمان (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية والتدريب
تعلن عن بدء التسجيل للدورة الاحترافية لمهندسين التنفيذ
ASME 31.3 Process Piping
*********************
وذلك وفق منهاج وشهادة الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسين الميكانيك ASME
مكان الدورة:
لبنان - بيروت
مدة الدورة 6 ايام
الشهادة; ASME
التاريخ: 03/01/2015
الاقامة والموصلات و وجبات الافطار والغداء : مؤمنة في مركزنا في بيروت - الروشه


----------

